# Happy 40th Anniversary



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

WOW! It's been that long for the Blizzard of 78. Approx. 33" in R.I. I was 12 yrs. old and remember
it well, HATS OFF!! to the National Guard Cleared our Streets in Central Falls, R.I. :usflag:


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

I was in high school and remember the National Guard getting it done where I lived too...Framingham, MA.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I was 2 years out of high school lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

FredG said:


> I was 2 years out of high school lol.


*You're 82...!!!*


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> *You're 82...!!!*


Hum, Let me see I'm thinking I was 20 in 1978, Do the math lol.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I was 19 in 1978. I think I remember that storm.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I was 4. I remember the snow piles towering over me. The green army trucks were everywhere. I do have a picture of me seating on an army bulldozer on my street plowing yup they used a dozer


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

fireside said:


> I was 4. I remember the snow piles towering over me. The green army trucks were everywhere. I do have a picture of me seating on an army bulldozer on my street plowing yup they used a dozer


Post the picture, I think it would be cool.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

I was 24 working in a gas station,i'll never forget how quickly the snow piled up.That night we where towing abandoned cars off of the roads so the plows could get through.I remember wind gusting so bad I had to hang on to the wrecker.State was shut down for 3 days.


----------

